# Our new puppy, any advice appreciated!



## kk1095 (Apr 17, 2012)

First off just want to thank everyone for their contributions to this forum, it has been a great resource for us as we venture into our new life with pup!...

Just wanted to get some quick advice on a couple of topics/challenges we're facing, and get some feedback from some of you who have faced similar issues.

We have a beautiful 11 week old male, who we brought home from the breeder @ 7 weeks. He gets tons of attention every day, typically two hours in the morning and a couple hours in the evening, both in house and in our big yard. We crate train him during our work hours and are gone no longer than 2 hours when we leave. He does fine in the crate, and even sleeps through the evening... Just a problem or two listed below.

Most everything is great, just a few things...

1) Nipping - Mostly just curious about how long it took most puppies before they stopped the biting/nipping faze (with proper training of course). Puppy teeth hurt!

2) Eating poop - This is gross of course, but he is fascinated with it right now. Any ideas that have worked for others?

3) Chewing on furniture - This is mostly a problem with our couch now that he is able to freely jump on it himself. Is this just a phase we hope?

4) Trainer - We start puppy kindergarden this weekend after his 2nd round shots. We plan to work on-going with a trainer and was just curious how well Vizslas take to training in general.

5) He has peed the crate a few times on the rare occasion we have been gone longer than 2 hours. (Maybe 3 tops). Is he just still too young? We tried today to remove the bedding/towels to see if he'll do it still on just the metal pan. Hoping this helps. Any other advice? Ruling out UTI because no other symptoms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

1) Teach bite inhibition: http://www.dogstardaily.com/videos/teaching-bite-inhibition

2) "Leave it" command: http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/leave-it.html

3) (See #2)

4) Vizslas are *extremely* smart, but they also have what I like to call "ADD" (Attention Deficit Disorder). You have to train them in short spurts when they are tiny (5 minutes max). The MOST important command you can work on now is recall. "_______ come!" should instantly have the puppy running toward you. Start by calling his name and treating him when he looks at you. Then call his name and see if you can get him to come to you for a treat. The next step is for each of you to sit at opposite ends of a room or hallway and call him back and forth, treating each time. This command can save his life.

5) He shouldn't be peeing in his crate if you're only gone for about 2-3 hours. Our Riley didn't *show* any symptoms of having a UTI until she peed blood one day (she had also been peeing in her crate).  If he continues to pee in the crate, take him in to the vet ASAP.

Welcome to the forum! You must post some pictures of your new baby!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

KK - welcome to the forum


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum KK, and what a handsome pup you have there.

You seem to be going through what I and several other forum members are suffering at the moment with our puppies - sharp teeth!!!!

I think the advise you have been given is excellent so I am not going to repeat it. I would just add that I found that whenever my pup tries to chew me or furniture I put a soft toy (they don't seem to like hard ones too much at this stage) in his mouth. I know a lot of folk in this forum allow their Vs on the furniture and on their beds and that is fine, and if you are intending to allow your puppy to continue getting on your sofa in the future that is ok. However, if not stop it now. I am very much of the thought that the sofa and bed is mine - he has a bed in the living room as well as the kitchen and that is where he is to go - not my sofas!!! I am the top dog and he has to mind what I say. 

My pup is 16wks(and delightful) now and although he is still teething he restricts his chewing to his toys. I learnt about bully sticks(excellent for sharp teeth) via this forum and my boys love them. The other useful distraction is to fill a konk with meat (I use his ground raw chicken food) and freeze it. This keeps him occupied for ages.

Enjoy this fun time with your boy, it passes far too quickly.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey hotmischief - fellow sufferer 

I just wanted to add - you're not the only one who doesn't allow his/her pup on furniture and bed. Our pup has a crate and a pillow. That's all. Sometimes - when I do vacuum cleaning - she's allowed on our old guest IKEA-sofa where she takes a nap while I hoover. But only when I invite her and not always. Nothing more. 

Cheers!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

KK, welcome to the forum 

ENJOY  

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey LaVidaLoca,

That's good to know - I don't feel so cruel now!!!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome KK - check your PM.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

welcome and get ready for a trip i am!!!
Laszlo is a bit over 4months now and he is a good boy for the most part.
I'd say this, if you can't see them, they are doing something more than likely.
I can let him out of my sight for about 2 minutes then i call him and he comes trotting in with nothing in his mouth which makes me smile, hes' just exploring.
He still nips when he plays but it's gotten alot better. Just keep up with the NO and the LEAVE IT!!! Get up leave for 30 seconds and start over, he bites, stand up go in a room close the door.....this should "should" show them that when they nip you leave and take the love with you. I find he sits outside of the door waiting for me and is so happy when i emerge!! LOL!
He doesn't chew anything but his toys whether i'm watching or not. I catch him slobbering on my socks when i leave them on the chair before work. He isnt' chewing but he's testing me!
If they chew now and you don't stop it they won't grow out of it, it will become a learned behavior.

Good luck!! more photos!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, kk, and welcome to the forums. Cash is a very handsome boy! Love those big, silky ears!! 

You are having the typical puppy experience. It will all get better in time. They are puppies until they're two.


----------



## mkz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi! I just wanted to chime in to say that we had the same issue with our pup going to bathroom every 2-3 hours or so. She actually did have a UTI, so I would just get him tested just to be sure. It's really quick and easy and the medication is inexpensive. She was feeling better in a 2 days or so and now sleeping through the night and no accidents!!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!

You've already gotten lots of good advice, and I'll just add a couple of brief thoughts...

Nipping ended completely for us at about 20 weeks. Just keep consistently correcting (we yelped "ow" and left the room (leaving the room was the most helpful) )

The "Leave it" command will be incredibly helpful. Practice it EVERY DAY - Pips is 10 and a half months and we still practice

Bully sticks are life savers for when your dog wants to chew things he shouldn't!

And post some pics of your new family member


----------



## kk1095 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice! We have our first puppy kindergarten class this afternoon, so hoping to work some more on the basics.

We did find a bully stick that he is obsessed with so that can be a great distraction during the "crazy" chew moments. Those things sure do smell awful though but well worth it.

We will keep our fingers crossed on the nipping. The most succesful thing has been welping and leaving the room temporarily. My arms are scarred for now!

New picture attached. He weighed in at 25 pounds today! Gonna be a big dog.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey KK,
Great photo, Great ears , don't worry he'll soon grow into them they always do. Mine did ;D ;D
He's a good looker allright.
Regards to the nipping, just keep on top of your discipline with him (ouchh, no, etc..) make an issue out of it to him showing him your not happy with it and you'll not tolerate it but don't dwell on it for too long with him.
As many on here will tell you, they don't have 'Hands' so every thing is tested, tasted and tried by mouth at that age just bare with him this stage soon passes and he will be challenging you with something else! :-\ 
Good luck and some more photos please 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome KK and welcome cash. Cash is a handsome boy!! Hopefully he wont grow into his ears and they will always remain long like that.... I think it looks awesome....  So does my Astro who has lovely long smooth, silky soft ears and he's now 13 months.....  

Threefsh has it nailed for the training questions, so nothing really to add except regarding the peeing in the crate. V's very rarely do this as they do for the most part hate soiling their den. So there could be a few reasons, the most likely two are a UTI and even though you think it might not be, if my next suggestion doesn't work, then it might be wise to have cash checked out. 

Now for the suggestion.......... how big is your crate? If it is a large...ish...crate, then the pup can consider one half den and the other toilet area. If it is a large crate, try making a divider of some type (Some large crates come with a divider wall). This will reduce the size of the den to a point where Cash will be very, very reluctant to pee in their if he can at all help it. 

Having said all that, even at 11 weeks, my boy was able to hold it for four or 5 hours without issue. By 14 weeks, he was sleeping through the night without the need to get up. 


Once again, welcome and i hope your adorable Cash lives a long and happy life full of feathers, fur and lots of Roo roo rooing..... !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - long smooth; silky soft ears! be still my beating Heart !LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM, I'd be surprised to hear that right now you weren't sitting by the fire, nursing a neat Turkey with Pike's ears being caressed by your rough hands...  

He probably prefers to go hunting though, so get off your fat lazy arse, get some warm clothes on and go take him to find some fur or feathers.... 

speaking of Fur, Astro and Zsa Zsa got another rabbit yesterday morning. I worked yesterday, so i had to walk them very early and it was not yet light. So they had a darkness advantage, added to a down wind advantage, followed by a blind in one eye advantage as the bunny had the dreaded Mixomatosis.

This time however, I didn't have to kill it, as when they both grabbed it, one grabbed one end, one grabbed the other, the bunny screamed, they each went different directions and it was lights out Bugs. I think they managed it much faster than I could have done. I was very pleased, as it meant i didn't have to do it. I'm not squeemish, I just have had a gut full of killing things. grew up on a farm and ate what we farmed and could catch or shoot. So I lived on wild duck, rabbits, Kangaroos, sheep and cattle. All of which we had to slaughter in one way or another, be it cutting a throat, or shooting it. 

Having said all that, I am leaning more and more to training the dogs to hunt. Be it that I work the dogs and someone else shoots hopefully. I'd be happy to see them working a field for feathers.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - took your advice and went to the field early - could not wait to get back so I could have my rough hands on PIKE,s ears LOL


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

kk1095 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! We have our first puppy kindergarten class this afternoon, so hoping to work some more on the basics.
> 
> We did find a bully stick that he is obsessed with so that can be a great distraction during the "crazy" chew moments. Those things sure do smell awful though but well worth it.
> 
> ...


They sell low oder bully sticks. Slightly more expensive but worth it in my opinion. Here is a link on amazon for them. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bully-Sticks-Pack-Sealed-Odor/dp/B0068TSGMG/ref=pd_rhf_pe_p_t_4


----------

